# where to keep your cash



## de.zero51 (Jul 10, 2012)

Hi there we are thinking of retiring to cyprus in approx 3 years. We have visited several times and seen the most rural of cyprus as well as the more inhabited parts and love all of it. We just wondered has anyone out there been caught out by the latest banking crisis. Does anyone have any advice on the best way to keep your money, it seems to us the most sensible thing in light of recent events would be to keep it banked in england and draw down. Are there any reasons why this is not a good idea look forward to hearing your comments Clive and Dawn


----------



## PeteandSylv (Sep 24, 2008)

The only people to have been caught out by the banking crisis have over €100k in the bank (or did have!)

I would imagine that you could exist by using UK bank cards here but the total of your charges and poor exchange rate might cost you quite a bit.

We have had 1 or 2 glitches with ATMs recently but otherwise find banking operating as normal. I would suggest that it is best to have a Cyprus bank account and keep a minimal balance in it for normal living transactions.

You can then feed it directly using electronic banking via Currency Fair (or equivalent) to exchange at the best rates and lowest cost.

Pete


----------



## Geraldine (Jan 3, 2009)

I have started leaving just enough in to pay bills online, the rest I keep in a sock...under the dogs.!!!


----------



## decorator (Oct 6, 2012)

sounds like a very expensive meal looming for the dogs


----------



## Geraldine (Jan 3, 2009)

decorator said:


> sounds like a very expensive meal looming for the dogs


or a nip in the butt for someone who tries to take it!!:fingerscrossed:


----------



## de.zero51 (Jul 10, 2012)

Thanks for advice , it seems that the most sensible thing as you say woluld be to keep a cyprus bank account topped up with enough to pay the bills etc. Clive and Dawn


----------



## theresoon (Apr 11, 2008)

I thought this would be a 10 best places to keep your cash.
btw did you hear about the old guy who took his life savings out of the bank - I think it was 10,000e and hit in books in his basement only to find the books and the cash were eaten by rats by the following morning?


----------

